# Suche realistisches Rennspiel



## McChopper2000 (6. Juli 2011)

Guten Tag ,
Ich suche derzeit nach einem realistischen Rennspiel mit zeitgemäß guter Grafik welches man gut mit Lenkrad spielen kann bzw. welches viel Spaß mit Lenkrad macht.


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2011)

Dirt 3 und falls vorhanden auch Gran Turismo 5 auf der PS3

Dirt 3 macht definitv sehr viel spaß und ist auch größtenteils realistisch 

GT5 ist ziemlich realistisch, nur brauchst du eben eine PS3 dafür.


Need for Speed ist eher Arcade mäßig. Kann aber auch gut spaß machen wenn du ein Lenkrad hast, und eben der Realismus nicht extrem sein muss.


----------



## McChopper2000 (6. Juli 2011)

Ok danke ne Ps3 hab ich nich , aber Dirt 3
sieht nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2011)

Kann dir nur sagen das ich damit viel Spaß hatte, es hat mich beinahe süchtig gemacht 

Weiss nur noch das die Steuerung mit dem Controller sehr gut war. Ob es so auch mit dem Lenkrad ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (6. Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es mit iRacing?


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2011)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit iRacing?


 
Davon hab ich auch gehört. Sieht echt gut aus das Spiel.
Aber waren da nicht Monatliche Kosten oder waren die einmalig?


----------



## Nosferatu05 (6. Juli 2011)

Ja hat monatliche kosten weil online racing mit Ligen etc. 
iRacing 2.0 | The Premier Online Sim Racing Game
grafisch ist das nicht der oberhammer aber aber halt realistisch.

Dirt 3 macht fun aber ich weiß nicht was daran realistisch ist wenn man unter Zeitvorgaben durch virtuelle Kisten fährt oder sich einen Parkplatz freischaltet um dort diverse Aufgaben zu erfüllen wie zB. um einen Mast zu driften


----------



## Robonator (6. Juli 2011)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Ja hat monatliche kosten weil online racing mit Ligen etc.
> iRacing 2.0 | The Premier Online Sim Racing Game
> grafisch ist das nicht der oberhammer aber aber halt realistisch.
> 
> Dirt 3 macht fun aber ich weiß nicht was daran realistisch ist wenn man unter Zeitvorgaben durch virtuelle Kisten fährt oder sich einen Parkplatz freischaltet um dort diverse Aufgaben zu erfüllen wie zB. um einen Mast zu driften


 
Nunja, das mit dem Driften und dem "Parkplatz" nennt man Gymkhana, und das gibt es auch in der Realität.
Ken Block z.B. tut so etwas 
Und was für virtuelle Kisten? Meinste die "Wände" durch die man hindurch fahren soll, die dabei dann auch kaputt gehen?  
Habe sowas schon bei Drift und Stuntshows gesehen. Sind einfache Styroporblöcke damit es ein wenig "Spektakulärer" für die Zuschauer aussieht.


----------



## norse (6. Juli 2011)

rFactor! klar die grafik ist nicht merh aktuell, aber was realistischeres wirste nicht umbedingt finden. wird heute noch sehr aktiv gespielt von sehr vielen leuten! Monatliche einige wettkämpfe etc.
Simrace.TV: News


----------



## Jonny2268 (6. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Da kann ich Dir nur die Bierbuden empfehlen. Alles Rennspielserver mit Rennstrecken und Events. Einstieg ist eine Herausforderung und das Suchtpotenzial ist riesig. Die games dazu kosten einen Appel und ein Ei.
Schau mal auf Pilsbierbude - Dein freundlicher GTR2-Server für GTR 2, die anderen Spielbuden sind dann auf der linken seite zu finden.
Dann hast Du Real-Racing und braucgst ein Lenkrad, sonst geht kaum was.

MfG


----------



## Borkenkaefer (6. Juli 2011)

Bin jetzt keine Rennrealismusprofi, aber ich find Shift 2 toll.


----------



## pcfreak26 (6. Juli 2011)

Gt-Legends ist auch sehr realistisch gemacht, wie GTR(2) auch. Ohne Lenkrad geht bei denen wirklich nichts. Habs mal testweise mit einem Gamepad probiert, das war der Horror.


----------



## Bulrek (6. Juli 2011)

Wie wärs mit nem alten Klassiker. Grand Prix Legends.
War das schwerste an Rennsimulation was mir je unter gekommen ist. Extrem steile Lernkurve aber das Setting mit der Formel1 -Saison von 1967 hat was. Die alten orginal Strecken bieten Nervenkitzel³. Das Game ist zwar schon ziemlich alt aber lässit sich auf halbwegs aktuellen Stand patchen via diverser Mods. Außerdem ist kann man es kostenlos "zusammenbauen"(Demo+Download-Strecken+Fahrzeuge+Grafikpatch) Die Macher, Papyrus, sind zwar leider weg vom Fenster haben aber damals hochkarätige Simulationen produziert die heute noch das Zocken wert sind. Nascar Racing 2003 und Grand Prix Legends würd ich mir mal ansehen.
SimBin wurde hier auch, in Form von GT-Legends, erwähnt. Es muss zwar ein wenig getweakt werden um das letzte Quentchen Realismus raus zu holen, lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall auch. GTR2(Evolution) ist ebenfalls empfehlenswert.

Ich mein mich zu erinnern irgendwann mal gehört zu haben dass GTR3 geplant sei. Mit neuer Engine etc. Hab dazu aber keine Quelle. Vieleicht hab ichs auch nur geträumt


----------



## MasterFreak (6. Juli 2011)

GRID is auch gut gemacht obwohl es schon etwas älter is (2-3 jahre oder so ) ^^


----------



## debalz (6. Juli 2011)

> GRID is auch gut gemacht obwohl es schon etwas älter is (2-3 jahre oder so ) ^^



auf jeden Fall! alles auf max. und downsampling dann siehts gar nicht so altbacken aus und das Fahrverhalten ist besser als in Shift


----------



## arherko (7. Juli 2011)

Also hier : Dirt3,MotoGP,GT5,NFS Hot Pursuit 2 diese Games,haben eine gute Grafik und machen Bock zu Zocken.


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Juli 2011)

Suchst du mehr Arcade oder eine reine Rennsim? 
Man soll bedenken das man bei einer Rennsim, damit man konkurenzfähig ist, viel Zeit investieren muß. Installieren, starten, schnell ist da nicht so. Wenn man aber ernste Wettkämpfe vor allem online haben will, führt eigendlich nichts an rFactor, GTR2, GT-Evolution vorbei. Echte herrausforderungen bieten dann aber die Endurance (Langstreckenrennen) in rFactor in einem Rennteam. Wer einmal ein 24h Rennen mit 4-5 Man aus ganz Europa im Team durchgestanden hat, weis was Simracing ist.


----------



## watercooled (8. Juli 2011)

TDU1 macht echt Fun mit Lenkrad


----------



## cabmac (8. Juli 2011)

ich weiss nicht, was immer alle gegen Shift 2 unleashed zu meckern haben, top rennspiel und top grafik, da ist dirt3 um einiges arkadelastiger....


----------



## McChopper2000 (8. Juli 2011)

Aber ob Shift 2 bei mir läuft??
-i7 2630Qm
-6Gb RAM
-Gt 540m 2048mb


----------



## Insanix (8. Juli 2011)

Jonny2268 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Da kann ich Dir nur die Bierbuden empfehlen. Alles Rennspielserver mit Rennstrecken und Events. Einstieg ist eine Herausforderung und das Suchtpotenzial ist riesig. Die games dazu kosten einen Appel und ein Ei.
> Schau mal auf Pilsbierbude - Dein freundlicher GTR2-Server für GTR 2, die anderen Spielbuden sind dann auf der linken seite zu finden.
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Außerdem gibt es GTR 2 ja auch kostenlos, zumindest die Seriennummer. Hier mal der Link:

COMPUTER BILD SPIELE: Aktion: Seriennummern fr das Rennspiel GTR 2 anfordern


Viel Spaß beim Zocken vllt sieht man sich ja mal auf der Rennstrecke.

Mfg


----------



## Q!...deluxe (21. Juli 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> GT5 ist ziemlich realistisch, nur brauchst du eben eine PS3 dafür.


  Oder nen guten Emulator


----------



## Huky (25. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab GT5 und muss sagen es ist um längen nicht so realistisch wie GTR2 wenn ein Sim Spiel dann das und wie meine vorredner schon sagten wirst du nicht drumrum kommem Games wie GTR2, GTL,R- Factor oder GTR Evo zu kaufen wenn du's realistisch haben willst  kann sie dir nur wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## steffen0278 (25. Juli 2011)

GTR2 hat den Vorteil gegenüber rFactor, das es das Wetter simuliert. rFactor kann man wiederum im Team spielen (Fahrerwechsel).
GT-Evo empfinde ich eher als Rückschritt im Vergleich mit GTR2. Nicht umsonst heist es "FIA GT Racing Game" (hat die offiziellen Lizensen). Auch grafisch ist es für eine Sim (da kommts nicht so sehr auf Grafik an) mehr als ausreichend (aufgemotzt mit nHancer).


----------



## nickname. (4. August 2011)

f1 2011 kommt im september raus ;D


----------



## atop1234 (10. August 2011)

Habe den Thread erst jetzt gefunden, finde aber dass er nicht beendet werden darf ohne auch noch *Live For Speed* zu erwähnen: Live for Speed - Online racing simulator

Bei der Entwicklung diese Spiels ist Realismus erste Priorität. Online hat mir kein Rennspiel soviel Spaß gemacht wie dieses.
Man darf sich aber nicht von der Tatsache abschrecken lassen, dass mangels Lizenzen (fast) nur Fantasieautos am Start sind.


----------



## steffen0278 (12. August 2011)

Hab mich auch schon für LfS interressiert. Habe hier dieses Angebot gefunden : 4Players-Store: Suche

Was hat das mit den 2.90€ auf sich????


----------



## SpiderPC (12. August 2011)

wie wäre es mit grid


----------



## Danny Boy (14. August 2011)

Mein Tipp auch wenn das Spiel schon was älter ist ist GT Legends. Für mich eins der Topp Rennspiele.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dx3v2hInRN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## atop1234 (18. August 2011)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Hab mich auch schon für LfS interressiert. Habe hier dieses Angebot gefunden : 4Players-Store: Suche
> 
> Was hat das mit den 2.90€ auf sich????




Live for Speed ist ein Downloadgame für dass man eine Lizenz kaufen muss um die Vollversion freizuschalten, ansonsten läuft sie im eingeschränkten Demomodus.

Das 2,90@-Angebot bei 4Players enthält KEINE Lizenz, sondern nur den Download als CD und ein gedrucktes Handbuch, beides braucht man nicht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. August 2011)

Du suchst ein *realistisches* Rennspiel? O.K.: Zum eingewöhnen rFactor und sich auf rFactor 2 freuen -> rFactor Central - Community Driven Sim Racing Resource for rFactor | rFactor Car mods, rFactor Tracks, Car Setups, rFactor Screenshots
- NfS Shift 1/2 sind Arcade-Sims
- NfS Hot Pursuit und Test Drive Unlimited 1/2 sind so realistisch wie Palmen & Papageien am Südpol
- Grid & DiRT sind auch Arcade-Sims
- F1 2010/11 "weiß" wohl selber nicht, was es denn nun sein möchte
- GT5, das Rennspiel der Konsoleros- Arcade-Sim
Und als für eine _*echte*_ Renn-Sim brauchbares Lenkrad geht's eh' erst bei den Logitech's G25/27 und Fanatec's 911'ern los. Highest End ist immer noch FREX GP International


----------



## tobsel88 (18. August 2011)

Kann die Ganzen SimBin Spiele nur empfehlen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. August 2011)

tobsel88 schrieb:


> Kann die Ganzen SimBin Spiele nur empfehlen


 Von der Sache her ja, die Spiele sind aber schon recht angestaubt, der Nachfolger ist in Arbeit: GTR 3: Simbin kündigt neue Rennsimulation an - Bessere Grafik, noch mehr Realismus


----------



## steffen0278 (19. August 2011)

Ich bin noch nicht so davon überzeugt das GTR3 kommen wird. Die News ist von 04.2010. Danach kam nix mehr. 
Ich hoffe das rFactor 2 dieses Jahr noch kommt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. August 2011)

Meines Erachtens macht es SimBin genau andersherum wie zum Bleistift Electronic Arts. Letztgenannte machen *so* ein Budenzauber im Vorfeld, nach Veröffentlichung stellt sich heraus, dass der Titel (z.B. Shift 2) ein veritabler Rohrkrepierer ist  Von rFactor 2 hört/sieht/liest man auch nicht viel. Es wird im "stillen Kämmerlein" entwickelt, hauptsache das fertige Prodkukt/Spiel entspricht den (hohen) Erwartungen...


----------



## Toroges (19. August 2011)

Ganz einfach, iracing es kommt einfach nichts an diese Fahrphysik ran, da kann man getrost rfactor usw vergessen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. August 2011)

Toroges schrieb:


> Ganz iracing es kommt einfach nichts an diese Fahrphysik ran, da kannman getrost rfactor usw vergessen :


 Worauf fundiert Deine Aussage, _subjektiven_ Empfinden? Begründe Deine Aussage bitte mit _objektiven_ Fakten, danke.


----------



## Toroges (19. August 2011)

zwei jahre fahre ich bei iracing mit einem g25 und dann mit dem g27, vorher war ich in der online nascar liga und bin auch rfactor gefahren, ich denke das reicht vollkommen da braucht es keine großartigen begründungen mehr !

einfach mal iracing fahren danach möchte und will man nichts mehr anderes fahren als seriöser online fahrer.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. August 2011)

Also handelt es sich doch um Deine ganz persönlichen, _subjektiven_, Eindrücke. Ich frage daher nochmals nach _objektiven_ Gründen.
Und wie definiert sich Deiner Meinung nach ein "seriöser" Online Sim-Racer?

*Edit*


> zwei jahre fahre ich bei iracing mit einem g25 und dann mit dem g27,  vorher war ich in der online nascar liga und bin auch rfactor gefahren...


Quantität hat nichts mit Qualität zu tun! Auf die _qualitativ_ und objektiv fundierte Aussage von Dir bin ich gespannt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. August 2011)

Nun denn, der diffamierende Post von *Toroges* wurde gelöscht, zurück zum Eigentlichen:
Zu Online Racing Overview | iRacing 2.0: Ein reines Online-Rennspiel mit, in der Regel, monatlichen Bezahlmodell. Ob es sich von der Sache lohnt, muss ein jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Empfehlen kann ich iRacing, aus eigener Er-Fahrung, auch wegen der sehr aktiven und engagierten Community. Ob einem das Spiel zusagt, einfach mal einen Monat probespielen. Die Kosten hierfür sind überschaubar. Mal eben so nebenbei rumfahren ist nicht zu empfehlen, man muss schon regelmäßig trainieren.
Dies gilt natürlich auch für rFactor, auf rFactor 2 Sim Racing game : coming soon to rFactor Central warte ich mit Vorfreude. Wenn man sich dauer- und ernsthaft mit "richtigem" Simracing beschäftigen möchte, empfehle ich Das Portal für virtuellen Motorsport in Deutschland - Home - Virtual Racing e.V.
Und ich gehe offen mit der Tatsache um, dass ich im Moment insbesondere aus zeitlichen Gründen zum abspannen ein paar Runden mit Shift 2 spiele. Ja, genau _der_ "Rohrkrepierer"  Der Onlinemodus (Autolog) funktioniert nach dem zweiten Patch immer noch nicht richtig, schon ärgerlich. Ich drehe gelegentlich offline ein paar Runden und habe Spaß dabei. Und _darauf_ sollte es ja ankommen. Nein Shift ist _keine_ "echte" Renn-Simulation, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck, *just 4 fun*, _ohne_ Fahrhilfen, bis auf ABS 
Mein Wiedereinstieg ist mit rFactor 2 aber schon fest in Planung...


----------



## maxscmitz (25. August 2011)

es gibt auch noch gtr2
und
rfactor


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. August 2011)

Lohnt es sich, _jetzt_ noch bei rFactor einzusteigen? Der nächste GTR-Titel wird wohl noch 'ne lange Weile auf sich warten lassen...


----------

